# Late 20's Elgin Cardinal.  Sell it, keep it, how much would it sell for?



## Robertriley (May 15, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting rid of my Older Elgin.  It has orginal paint, seat, rack, wheels and it's ready to ride as is.  I'm  not sure what I'd get for it if I sold it on ebay.   Any guesses of what it would go for on average?  I want to keep it but I'd like to paint it.  I don't want to paint it because it has the original paint on it and that would kill me.  If I do keep it...do I paint it or leave it be?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 15, 2010)

Leave the paint.    I imagine it would make a bit of money on Ebay. It looks to be in pretty exceptional original condition.


----------



## Robertriley (May 15, 2010)

Thanks, 
My balloon tire is just so much more comfy to ride and just haven't rode this one as much.


----------



## redline1968 (May 15, 2010)

dont paint..... it fab like it is....       as far as price there are others on there  that are similar with buy it now at 1k and wont sell. you will get what the market will dictate. a sad but true fact. in any case that is a nice original bike.. mark


----------



## irene_crystal (May 15, 2010)

I sent a pm. I am interested in purchasing it as is if you will ship to Az.


----------



## Robertriley (May 16, 2010)

OK, I promise not to paint it if I keep it.  I saw the same bike in a auction about 5 years ago and it was restored.  WOW! it was such a good lookig bike.  It went for over $3000!


----------



## Robertriley (May 16, 2010)

I might be interested in trading for a balloon tire motobike in the same condition.


----------

